# Nfl network = a joke



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

not even dolby 5.1

the announcers are terrible

and it just sounds like a bush league run operation


F-


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I agree. They sounded like armatures. The sort that do high school games.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Agree on the announcers. I suspect they were doing high school games last week. I have never heard such poor excuses for "professional" sports casters before. Not only were they just bad, uninteresting announcers, but the audio was poor and made their voices sound thin. It looked to me that the whole production was done on a low bid basis and these guys "won".


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Do they still use Bryant Gumball as one of their anouncers for I have not watched a game on the nfl network yet this year.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

davethestalker said:


> They sounded like armatures.


Armatures?


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mavrick said:


> Do they still use Bryant Gumball as one of their anouncers for I have not watched a game on the nfl network yet this year.


Yep along with Chris Collensworth. What a wonderful combination. Couldn't the NFL have done a better job of choosing better announcers?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

All I can say is that the PQ on NFL Network is great. Bryant Gumball is the joke.


----------



## big67red (Nov 21, 2007)

Watching the game last night, the audio and picture were not in sync. You only could see it at commercial or when they went to the side line stuff, but it was there, the audio was late. Is this something I set up wrong?

Samsung 5084
Panasonic PT950


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't know how anyone can hate on Chris Collinsworth really....but Bryant Gumbell is a JOKE. His voice sounds like a whiny little boy. His brother Bryan Gumbell is 100 times better.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

^ I think you mean his brother, _Greg_ Gumbel, and yes, Greg is better.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

ASN21 said:


> Don't know how anyone can hate on Chris Collinsworth really....but Bryant Gumbell is a JOKE. His voice sounds like a whiny little boy. His brother Bryan Gumbell is 100 times better.


Yeah, you can barely hear Bryant Gumball's voice during the game.. sounded like a little kid or maybe they had his mike turned way down under the game action.

I was also wondering why Bryant Gumball's mother named his little brother Bryan... ;-) Then I also remembered it was Greg.


----------



## vegout (Oct 30, 2006)

If you have a home theater PC or nearby computer, you might be able to stream a radio broadcast of the game. For example, this week you can listen to the very entertaining(but biased) home team broadcast of the Redskins/Bears game on

http://www.triplexespnradio.com/

You will need a DVR and use the pause to sync the audio with the video, however. The Redskins audio stream has been running about a minute behind games that have been on the Sunday Ticket.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

ASN21 said:


> Don't know how anyone can hate on Chris Collinsworth really....but Bryant Gumbell is a JOKE. His voice sounds like a whiny little boy. His brother Bryan Gumbell is 100 times better.


I'm with you on that, I think CC is one of the best of the best, he generally stays away from stating the incredibly obvious like so many of the other ex-jocks and adds some real insight to the game IMO.

The game last night was pretty bad on production but I wonder if the facilities at the stadium affect these things and I've never noticed it being that bad on any other NFL Network games.


----------



## gregchak (Jan 8, 2007)

Apparently NFL network used the same casting call that ESPN used for MNF. I have never watched so many games on mute as I have this year. Gumble sounds like he is reading from a script. I'm guessing that his mic was turned down because so many people complained about him. And I still don't know why ESPN abandoned their SNF crew when they moved to MNF.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

gregchak said:


> Apparently NFL network used the same casting call that ESPN used for MNF. I have never watched so many games on mute as I have this year. Gumble sounds like he is reading from a script. I'm guessing that his mic was turned down because so many people complained about him. And I still don't know why ESPN abandoned their SNF crew when they moved to MNF.


I agree with you totally. I feel the same way about them both. Maybe both networks will get the picture now and get new crews in the booth.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

The only thing worse than the announcers was how my Bears played.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

davethestalker said:


> The only thing worse than the announcers was how my Bears played.


Yes, it was painful to watch.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Mike728 said:


> Yes, it was painful to watch.


It was starting to look like it could be another body bag game....for both teams, instead of just the 'Skins like last time.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Now the NFL Network will hit a new low with the 49ers on next Saturday---move along nothing to watch here


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Watching the game tonight between texans and broncos, and there is a new annoucer. I don't know his name but he's the guy that does the ND games on NBC. Way better than that gumbal guy.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

sean10780 said:


> Watching the game tonight between texans and broncos, and there is a new annoucer. I don't know his name but he's the guy that does the ND games on NBC. Way better than that gumbal guy.


He is doing it because Gumble is doing the Saturday night game I believe. I think that is how they did it last year too.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Damn, thought he was gone. Wonder who is doing the game with gumbal since Chris C is also doing this game.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Tom Hammonds. He does Notre Dames ...errrrr Dame football for NBC. They mentioned Gumbal was sick tonight and I THOUGHT I heard Collinsworth say Deion and Marshall Faulk will be in the booth with him Saturday.


----------



## OneOfOne (Sep 19, 2006)

you can hate bryant all you want. but at least learn to spell if you're going to kill him. he does suck as a play by play man regardless.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What has always struck me... is how much I like his brother Greg... but somehow almost instantly dislike Bryant. I'm not even sure there is a reason. His play-by-play doesn't bother me, but there's a hint of arrogance or something that just gets me. Greg, on the other hand, always seems pleasant and friendly.

To be fair... I have seen Bryant in some one-on-one interviews where he has excelled. Could just be a personality thing and his style of journalism/reporting that I don't like.

Not the same example... but I was just noting the other day how much Jim Rome pisses me off. If Rome said the sky was blue, I would want to close my eyes and wish it green. But about an hour later I was watching Steven A Smith, and he has an abrasive personality, BUT I like him. In fact, he has said some things that I disagreed with... but by the time he finished talking I actually gave my own opinion a double-think because he was so convincing in his belief.

But I suspect there are people who might classify Rome and Steven A. as similar personalities... whereas I find them on opposite ends of the acceptability spectrum.

Continuing off-topic 

I find many of the NFL Network folks bothersome... Marshall Faulk was a great player but he gets on my nerves. Same for Emmit Smith, even though I loved watching him play too. Flip that now... and Michael Irvin always rubbed me wrong as a player, though he was certainly talented, but I enjoyed him on ESPN. I similarly found Keyshawn Johnson to be arrogant as a player, but surprisingly refreshing and (dare I say) evenhanded and fair in analysis since he joined ESPN.


----------

